# Is Australia green enough?



## Anne

Hey @ all,

I read an article at http://www.greentimes.com.au/glossary/categories/lifestyle/green-australia.html and after reading I thought:

Is Australia green enough?
What do you do to protect the environment?
Do you care about the environment?
Do you have ideas what we could make better?

I'm happy to wait for your answers 

Best regards 
Anne


----------



## Wanderer

Anne said:


> Hey @ all,
> 
> I read an article at Green Australia - Online Eco Friendly Journal, News and Directory and after reading I thought:
> 
> Is Australia green enough?
> What do you do to protect the environment?
> Do you care about the environment?
> Do you have ideas what we could make better?
> 
> I'm happy to wait for your answers
> 
> Best regards
> Anne


Quite a few articles at that site Anne and yes we should look after our environment the best we can, needs of living needing to be there and all that.

*Is Australia Green enough?*
I suppose that'll depend on how you want to describe both green and enough, and just one example - Dams
Water is an essential of life and yet there can always be such enormous opposition it seems governments want to go desal rather than face the opposition.
If you look into what desal and all that power required means and then go and have a look at the pristine locations water reservoirs get developed to!

And then another - power!
Solar and Wind are never going to supply all the needs of a modern society.
Water reservoirs can also offer some power through Hydro systems.
But for base load, current technology gives us coal, nuclear or thermal where it is available [ and a limited life ].
Clean Coal? - a joke - have a read of Savage Planet: Volcanic Killers-Degassing Lake Nyos
As an engineer with both mining and power industry experience, there is never going to be a guarantee re secure subterranean storage because of existing unstable ground conditions and earth tremors.

*What do you do to protect the environment?*
I live as simple a life as possible, a house where we have minimal heating for a couple of months a year and no airconditioning on a bush block [ low fire risk region ] and leave it for the native inhabitants rather than clear for a ride on mower.
Living simply comes easier with older age!

It is a pity that all level of governments and regional authorities do not back up on their claims of being carbon friendly.

*Do you care about the environment?*
Of course and other than keeping power consumption to a minimum and surviving on rainwater I'd rather kangaroos get fatter than mow.

*Do you have ideas what we could make better?*
There needs to be a very independent look [ independent of the IPCC ] at Global Warming, for whether it's carbon orientated or Ice Age Cyclical
Personally I believe there has been something of a global brainwashing whether by default or deliberate.
That it has trickled down through all levels of government and in being taught in schools we'll likely have a planet that is more and more not able to visualise other possibilities!
Global Warming:A Chilling Perspective also worth studying.

To face a warming planet and even warming for Australia in Ice Age conditions [ it being clearly known that Ice Age sheets is of NH impact ], Australia needs to establish a network of dams with a pipeline grid so as the sporadic nature of rainfall can be best coped with for harnessing.

In conjunction with that type of development you could have forest grids, a network of kilometre and greater clearways through greater forested areas.
Horrific! I hear now the outcry.
But do find out how many horrific fires have been in the Victorian region alone and what is worse for the environment and its inhabitants, raging uncontrolled fires or the possibility of well managed forest care through regulated forestry industries and associated greater controlled burn-offs.

With forestry, we will always have the protestors and woodchipping in particular may be of horrendous impact just as it may be that forests spraying in the Tasmania hinterland may be for wildlife health _[Tassie devil cancer]_, peoples health _[ East coast cancers rise]_ and demise of the coastal Oyster industry.
It is something of a fact that Australia has woodchip export as an industry just as we have coal for export and also domestic consumption and both need to be managed for both the environment and security of the workforce and ultimately Australia's economic health.

That aside it is no where near good enough that we have Tasmanian parliamentarians with their heads in the sand and not a boo from Peter Garrett over the waterway pollution and killing of wildlife and people.
Tasmanian leaders are in denial and a great deal of lobbying is needed.

There is also going to be needed much education of the forestry and environmental opposition groups for if we do it their way we'll likely have a third world country with no means for providing all that they enjoy in a developed country.

The recent denial of a dam development in Queensland and desal as an alternate is typical of the stupidity that is developing in our society and it'll be future generations that will see their lifestyle suffer but possibly plenty of forests for regular firestorms with a resultant environment not too well protected nor the ability of many through poverty to be able to enjoy forested areas.

A far better managed water and forestry infrastructure would also underpin significant decentralisation and that itself would help the environment and lifestyles in many ways if decentralisation itself was properly managed but that is something we are likely never to see and mere wishful thinking.


----------



## martina_green

They have really good articles with much information! Great!
Have you watched the pictures? Watch the http://www.greentimes.com.au/pictures/pictures.html!


----------



## Afterhourcourier

Only 1 thing I want to say. If we doesn't care about our mother nature and going up with not giving importance to the environment, at last it will lead in to a big disaster. Some thing like what we seen on 2012.......


----------



## river

*Is Australia green enough?*
-Yes! Definitely. I was stunned when I came to AUS for the first time, the natural view is amazing! If you think it is not green enough, you are not from the earth.

*What do you do to protect the environment?*
-I do everything I can to protect the environment, the most effecient way I think is less energy consuming, such as less car usage(limit the emmision on cars), less plastic bags usage(using biodegreedable bag or paper instead). Beause as far as I know Australian are the 2nd most energy-consuming people in the world, as the population rises, it will be difficult for this island to affort such a heavy load.

*Do you care about the environment?*
-Yes of course, but to be honest I'm more concerned on money.

*Do you have ideas what we could make better?*
-If people say thay care about environment more than their personal interest, they are lying.Government should act its role to regulate the energy usage.


----------



## Axlegrease

With the Greens getting so much power these days, it is whether we like it or not...


----------



## bendickson8990

Every nation of this world are faced with the same problem,Global Warming the scary truth about it.And every citizen in this world are the ones responsible for it.
What should we do to save this planet?The answer lies within us.As an ordinary citizen of this country the change should start in our homes.Should we start segregating our waste.Or should we use the convenience of a bicycle as our way of transport to minimize air pollution?
But the question is, are we ready for that big change?


----------



## Ashley Wilis

hi, 
Well, I think this question is not complete, I believe you must append in the end Is Australia is Green enough to handle pollution done by us ??


Well for this question, I like to answer, No Australia need to grow 100 tree daily, to overcome this condition


----------



## Aulyin

Are politicians watching the same programmes as us?
Are they reading the same papers?
Drinking in the same pubs and talking to the same people as we are?

Then again, would _you _close down _your _local car factory or _your _local oil plant or opencast mine to save the planet?


----------



## alvin19

hi there... i think its up to us whether we love our mother nature... its everybody responsibility in caring for our mother nature... even in any country global warming is widely felt, its the time that we must act us one for giving love and care for our mother nature... its one of our greatest gift we can offer to our sons and daughters and for our next generation....


----------



## Ashley Wilis

hi, 
Can we take a measure that how much pollution we cause in a day and how much plants we grow in one day ? 
NO i guess. 
So We can't exactly say that Australia is green enough or not


----------



## shahzebit

well Australia is awesome dats why i want to be there for higher education my vote up for the Ausi beauty .... !


----------



## SmilingFrog

Altough I'm not living in Australia, just want to, I feel like I have to defend it. Wildlife preservation is and always was important for me. Before choosing Australia as my destination of immigration I had put a lot of research into it. Not just into living and working conditions and everyday life but the protection of environment too and I can assure you, Australia is a very green place indeed. I have read countless success stories and on-going projects of recycling vast amounts of various materials, saving and breeding endagered species, conserving natural habitats. The list is endless. 

For example my favourite animals, the frogs, are given such extensive attention and care that I rarely ever see anywhere else. And they are one of the least popular animals, compared to the emblematic koala or kenguru! I'm sure everyone has experiences about the opposite happening, factories polluting the air and water, people throwing out trash near forests and causing animals to die from poisoning or getting stuck in a bottle. 

Unfortunately not everyone cares for any other life besides their own. But so far I've seen and heard more good than bad about Australia concerning this matter.


----------



## LightLED

Tricky question, because how do you define "green enough"? If you want to ask if Oz is making efforts to be green, then I would immediately say yes. We've had far less trouble accepting the reality of climate change than some of our counterparts in the west, which may explain why we're keen about protecting the environment.


----------



## staycritical

I'd say our efforts are pretty inline with the rest of the worlds leading nations. I'd like to see a greater push for electric hybrid cars though.


----------



## pencilpusher

Reduce, Reuse, Recycle... If all will do this things steadily and strictly. We all benefit from...Our children's children...

thanks guys


----------



## BO STIEF

*education?*



shahzebit said:


> well Australia is awesome dats why i want to be there for higher education my vote up for the Ausi beauty .... !


Don't you know that Australia haz a horrible educational system? if it goes this way, all of Australia will be populated by uneducated monkeymen


----------



## BO STIEF

staycritical said:


> I'd say our efforts are pretty inline with the rest of the worlds leading nations. I'd like to see a greater push for electric hybrid cars though.


Hybrid cars are useless, they emit almost as much CO2 at a much higher price.


----------



## pencilpusher

Waste management... we start in our kitchen, be very strict in teaching how to manage waste materials properly.
Could save tons of non bio materials and will eventually save a lot... Start small and think big.
thanks


----------



## waterbottle

Very interesting topic...


----------



## pencilpusher

tortia said:


> giving love and care for our mother nature... its one of our greatest gift we can offer to our sons and daughters and for our next generation....
> __________________


A very very good post, giving love is a great wonder and with it mountains can move. Thanks tortia for the heart warming post.

thanks very much


----------



## BlueGem

Green is associated with regeneration, good luck, generosity, harmony and well-paced energy.In the cigarette industry, green has long been considered drab. The grass is always greener, as they say, and so are cigarette packets. I personally agree that Australia has the qualities to be called "GREEN ENVIRONMENT". As far as I have learned there are effective way movements that Australia is on to protecting there mother nature.


----------



## ellelebelle

I don't think *Australian green* is enough. Same reasons why trash cans aren't enough. Just because its there and has a specific use, doesn't mean you'll get everyone to abide by the rules... *planting trees won't be enough*. We all need to be on the same page and work towards the same goal. *Without unity*, Australian green will be just another *failed project*.


----------



## heather25098

thank you very much for all of yours informative comment. hope it would be helpful to interact with nature. it shows what should be the mode of our behavior towards nature. love to see it in application.


----------



## heather25098

look the hole word is facing the problem, the world is loosing its green thing. i thing what should be done is we have to plan the hole civilization nature friendly that is it should grow along with nature then the world will be a green place.


----------



## pencilpusher

Garbage is definitely a big chunk in the problem to be solved. It's cause and effect is a global issue, hope this will be resolved soon. " Reduce, Recycle, Reuse" then all will come in to place, teach the young generation for a much better future.

cheers


----------



## Hobbs

I would say No Australia is not green enough however I would also
say that the Carbon Tax is going to be a huges mistake for Australia.
Leading the way with a new TAX will destroy our industries, our manufactures will just move or have goods maded in 3rd world countries
and the same carbon emission will be imitted.



Anne said:


> Hey @ all,
> 
> Is Australia green enough?
> Best regards
> Anne


----------



## Hobbs

Is Australia green enough?

Best regards 
Anne[/QUOTE]

I would say No Australia is not green enough however I would also
say that the Carbon Tax is going to be a huges mistake for Australia.
Leading the way with a new TAX will destroy our industries, our manufactures will just move or have goods maded in 3rd world countries
and the same carbon emission will be imitted.


----------



## alansun

Hi, Australia is obviously green enough because it's only around 23M people living here.

Less human, more green!



Anne said:


> Hey @ all,
> 
> Is Australia green enough?
> What do you do to protect the environment?
> Do you care about the environment?
> Do you have ideas what we could make better?
> 
> I'm happy to wait for your answers
> 
> Best regards
> Anne


----------



## businesswh

*like it*



alvin19 said:


> hi there... i think its up to us whether we love our mother nature... its everybody responsibility in caring for our mother nature... even in any country global warming is widely felt, its the time that we must act us one for giving love and care for our mother nature... its one of our greatest gift we can offer to our sons and daughters and for our next generation....


Double Thumbs for you!!!


----------



## garden sheds

I say Mother Earth is in deep trouble. And sad to say, everyday we still add pollutions that strip down the ozone layer and that slowly kills her. Let’s unite and help one another in saving Mother Earth today. Our share to do gardening and to plant more trees really does matters. If we do this, we are not only saving her for tomorrow but for the generations to come.


----------



## NehaSharma20

Yes!! Australia is Green Country, the country of Kangoo.If anyone is planning for immigration *from India to Australia*, this is the good option to not only build the career but also to enjoy the greeny and the best tourist place to visit. I would love to travel Australia for its beauty and strongest economy.


----------

